# Samuel Rutherford, An Examination of Arminianism



## Arch2k (Dec 12, 2005)

Samuel Rutherford wrote An Examination of Arminianism. Here is an description:



> Examen Arminianismi is the Systematic Theology text of one of Scotland's leading Second Reformation theologians, Samuel Rutherford (1600-1661). It was published in 1668 in Utrecht after Rutherford's death under the supervision of Robert MacWard, his amanuensis at the Westminster Assembly, and Matthias Nethenus, a professor of divinity in the University of Utrecht. The Examen is based on Rutherford's own notes composed for his theology lectures at the University of St. Andrews and are a polemic against the perceived evils of Arminianism.









I am looking forward to it's translation into english!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 12, 2005)

Pierre du Moulin's _Anatomy of Arminianism_ (London, 1620) is, however, in English translation and available via Good Books in IL in reprint. It has long been regarded as one of the finest refutations of Arminianism since its publication.

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 12, 2005)

There is a PCA pastor, Guy Richard, of First Pres Gulfport, what's left of it at least, working on translating Rutherford's lectures.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I am looking forward to it's translation into english!



Me too! It's also nice to learn a new word for the day: amanuensis 

It's pretty amazing that there are so many excellent Reformed works still yet to be translated into English. I am grateful that we have scholars today who are working to fix that. 

For now I will content myself with Owen's _Display of Arminianism_, Ness' _Antidote Against Arminianism_, Toplady's _Arminianism: The Road to Rome_, and Erskine's _Arminianism Exposed_.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 12, 2005)

In addition to the above, some other good treatments I have found are the following:

A Scotch Antidote against the English Infection of Arminianism by Robert Baillie.

The Arminian Heresie Nipt in the Bud: A Discussion in General Assembly, 1638 by Alexander Henderson, David Dickson, & Andrew Ramsay.

The Christ of Arminianism by Rev. Steven Houck.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 13, 2005)

I didn't know that Scotch was an antidote to English Arminianism, but I'll head over to the Puritan Pub later today to verify this. I'll report back later (or perhaps not).


----------



## crhoades (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I didn't know that Scotch was an antidote to English Arminianism, but I'll head over to the Puritan Pub later today to verify this. I'll report back later (or perhaps not).



Hailing from KY...I have to add that I think Bourbon works as well.

(within moderation of course...too much and it'll make you hyper...)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 15, 2005)

I always hope that one day the 4-volume theological work of Petrus van Mastricht ever get transelated from latin into english (as has been done with Turretin)


----------

